# Pickle Smell (taste fine) - Kegged



## whynot (Jun 22, 2014)

I have some lemon/lime sp, I kegged a while ago, force carbed it, it's been fine, but now it has a smell I can only describe as "pickles".. it tastes fine, just as it did when I first made it, the smell came over time. 

Anyone know what this could be? I did add too much sorbate, so I'm thinking over time that combined with the carbonation and keg could have created it? I'm really only concerned if it's safe to drink?

Thanks!


----------



## salcoco (Jun 23, 2014)

what was in the keg before you used it, or any of the other buckets you may have used. you might have picked up smell from residual in used containers.


----------



## whynot (Jun 23, 2014)

bought the legged used, cleaned and sanitized prior..i'll have to be sure to clean it again before kegging the next batch JIC


----------



## salcoco (Jun 24, 2014)

it came to me after I posted above that the pickle smell you described could be vinegar. if so then sanitizing is the problem or insufficient so2 when required.


----------



## whynot (Jun 24, 2014)

yeah I was thinking that too... I was wondering if because it's in the keg, it got too much exposure to oxygen as it sits.. .even though forced carbed..


----------

